
Crowdfunding medical research fallen between the chairs- your feedback needed - sagitweiss
Hi! We launched recently www.crowdacure.com. MISSION: unlock medical progress by focusing crowdfunding specifically on hard to fund projects (I explain more on www.crowdacure.wordpress.com). It would be awesome to have your feedback. Thanks! Sagit
======
reasonattlm
One of the most successful medical crowdfunding communities is the SENS /
longevity community.

You should look at what they're doing.

Typically they are using IndieGoGo, or Lifespan.io, which was created
specifically for this goal, or FightAging.org, or longecity.org, or sens.org,
and ad-hoc methods with mailing lists and donate pages, but which have raised
hundreds of thousands over the past few years. This has emerged organically
from the community.

The question you have to answer is why should groups like this use your site
given what they're doing now? If you can answer that, you might get somewhere.

~~~
sagitweiss
Hi reasonattim- thanks, I didn't know these initiatives. They are great.
Actually, after the motivation to find a solution for hard to fund medical
research, which is an obvious heartache, I noticed that very very few
researchers campaign- my hypothesis was they were intimidated by the
campaigning and not comfortable on mainstream platforms. So we address that,
we support the campaigning and have a specialised platform that reflects the
medical world with regard to the peer-review for example. For sure Indiegogo
is open to everybody and would welcome research projects. Do you have more
thoughts or feedback?

